# Fresh Bread



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2015)

*Not sure if this is true today..From 2010

When  you go to buy bread in the grocery store, have you ever wondered which  is the freshest, so you 'squeeze' for freshness or softness? Did you  know that bread is delivered fresh to the stores five days a week?  Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday. Each day has a  different color twist tie. 
 They are: *
*
Monday = Blue, 
 Tuesday = Green, 
 Thursday = Red 
 Friday = White 
 Saturday = Yellow. 

So if today was Thursday, you would want red twist tie; not white which  is Fridays (almost a week old)! 

The colors go alphabetically by color  Blue- Green - Red - White - Yellow, Monday through Saturday. Very easy  to remember. 

I thought this was interesting. I looked in the grocery  store and the bread wrappers DO have different twist ties, and even the  ones with the plastic clips have different colors. You learn something  new everyday! Enjoy fresh bread when you buy bread with the right color  on the day you are shopping. *


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2015)

But, Ken, each company has their own coloring codes. Ours was different. It's also required to stamp fresh till date.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 11, 2015)

We keep our bread in the freezer so it doesn't really matter if it's a week old when we buy it. The whole grain breads we buy are not fast sellers so they are probably older than regular bread, hence they are double wrapped. It's probably been at least 25 years since I bought a loaf of white bread.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2015)

Pappy said:


> But, Ken, each company has their own coloring codes. Ours was different. It's also required to stamp fresh till date.



*"Not sure if this is true today..From 2010"
*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Ours also has coloured tags but also best before Date stamps..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Ours also has coloured tags but also best before Date stamps..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> *"Not sure if this is true today..From 2010"
> *



I retired in 99 so maybe they have standarized it. I aways got a kick of Day Old Outlets. Bread has a shelf life, depends on type of bread, of about 4-5 days. By the time it's in the thrift stores, you're looking at a week or better. Gotta love those preservatives !!!!

Hint: Aways pick bread from the bottom. We have to rotate our bread and fresh should be underneath.
Hint again: if store has their own brand, use it. We baked for several stores under their store label and it comes right off the same line as top name brand.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 11, 2015)

> Hint again: if store has their own brand, use it. We baked for several stores under their store label and it comes right off the same line as top name brand


.

This is true for lots of things. A neighbor works at a walmart distribution center. He said great value coffee comes in a folgers  truck. Many items are the same as brand names.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2015)

Very true, Larry. Most grocery store brands are produced by major food companies. Just labeled different. I was always amazed on our tour of our bread company. A loaf of white bread starts out a fist size hunk of dough. Thousands of these bread balls are dumped in bread pans and the journey begins. Up and around and through the huge ovens and up and around again, for cooling purposes, and off to the slicer and auto bagger. They come off the line very fast. nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 11, 2015)

Your own bread machine solves that problem.


----------

